# Experience At Sims Clinic



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to share my experience at the **** Clinic in case any of you are considering it.  Overall I felt it was very expensive for a non-personal service.  I spent £10,000 on my first cycle (the first cycle is so expensive because of the all the preliminary tests they carry out).  I don't want to put anyone off who has already started with them but what I would say is if you are going to them double check EVERYTHING!  They made a lot of mistakes with me.  And if you are trying to decide between them and another clinic please do your research.  Here's a few of the things I was unhappy about:   

- I phoned the nurse to let them know of the negative outcome of my cycle.  There is nearly always an answer machine so you can't speak to someone there and then.  They are meant to phone back.  They didn't phone me back, on the day when I really needed to speak to them.  

-  During my 2ww I knew that my body was experiencing a chemical pregnancy as I've had these before.  In distress I emailed one of the doctors to inform him and to ask him if I should carry on with my prescribed medication and intralipids.  He phoned 2 days later and said 'what's the problem again?', when I said I was in a shop he told me he would phone back after 2pm.  He didn't phoned back,  I didn't hear from him again.  The decision to cancel the intralipids had to be made by myself without the support of my clinic. 

-  A Vitamin B supplement was in error excluded from my prescription list.  Had it not been for my own research I would have been vitamin B deficient as I learned that when a higher dose of Folic Acid is taken it depletes the body of this vitamin.  I raised this to the nurses attention.  Instead of writing me a prescription for it she told me to buy this over the counter.  Fortunately my GP was helpful and wrote a prescription for this.  


-  They are nearly always runnng late.  On one occasion I had to wait for an hour after my appointment time.  I got no apology from the nurse for having to wait that long.  When I asked for a prescription for medication which I didn’t have she told me she didn’t have time to write it.  I therefore didn’t have the medication I need.    

- After my embryo transfer the incorrect dose of estrogen was on my discharge list.  When I questioned this the nurse asked me what I had been taking, then she just changed this on the sheet  without checking with a doctor.

-It was only after questioning whether I should have the Chicago bloods redone that the doctor said that yes I should have.  I believe that had I not asked this the issue would not have been raised.


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey deegirl,

I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn  hope you're taking good care with yourself, it can be (well I've found it to be) tough at times.

Thank you for posting about your experience with the clinic.  I'm with a different clinic and was very interested to read this as we are trying to decide whether to stick with them or try S*MS.  It's so hard to know, isn't it?

I was happy with the treatment, sad it didn't work out, but like you describe, had similar experiences in terms of the personal attention we received, and was surprised that we had to do the chasing, informing and checking up on details.  Maybe these clinics are so oversubscribed that they don't have the time for dealing with all their clients, I'm not sure if it is in the best interests of us though and certainly after getting the bfn I would have benefited greatly from a call or some direction on where to go.  In the end we had a post-tx consultation which was hard, but definitely good.  It is hard to know what to do next though.  

I really hope that it works out for you next time    

Mind yourself  

xx


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Eibhlin

Thanks for your good wishes and I also wish you the very best.  Glad I was of some help.

x


----------

